# Westgate Resorts TN, Rescission Help



## mcleod13 (Aug 8, 2008)

I have read this board and I have even done a search and found the applicable TN statute. I have a problem. HUGE problem.

We went to Gatlinburg TN this week and were sucked into buying a timeshare. There were several statements made by the sales rep and others that are not true. Anyway, This was Tuesday and we want to rescind.

The problem is, we can't find any contract. We have the HUD doc, the truth in lending, a copy of the deed. They told us that they placed everything in our bag and placed on the CD. I saw a contract and thought I saw them place it in those nifty bags.

However, I now don't have any way of knowing the proper steps to take to rescind. I call the number and they are no help. I have many documents but no contract.


----------



## mcleod13 (Aug 8, 2008)

I have been looking and cannot find the contract anywhere. I know that I have not misplaced it. They simply did not give me a copy. What can I do.


----------



## JoeMid (Aug 8, 2008)

Easy, send a letter to the corporate office and a letter to the Resort attn: Sales saying you want to rescind.  Send it by US Mail Certified Return Receipt.  That's all.  Make copies of whatever they gave you and attach.  I'm sure you can figure out the addresses.


----------



## mcleod13 (Aug 8, 2008)

Thanks.. Funny you should mention "figure out the address".. In a hidden pocket, inside the briefcase they gave us is a copy of a blank contract that has been reduced in size. The print is barely readable and you can't tell what the address is.. 

That, however, is what the net is for. I can't believe that this company is able to keep getting away with this crap.


----------



## mcleod13 (Aug 9, 2008)

I can't find the dang address now. I can't tell what the address is on the form. I have tried everything.


----------



## luv2vacation (Aug 9, 2008)

Don't know if this helps, but if it's 'Westgate Smoky Mountain Resort at Gatlinburg', the direct address for the resort listed on the II website is:

915 Westgate Resorts Road
Gatlinburg, TN 37738



Good luck!


----------



## Talent312 (Aug 9, 2008)

mcleod13 said:


> Thanks.. Funny you should mention "figure out the address".. In a hidden pocket, inside the briefcase they gave us is a copy of a blank contract that has been reduced in size. The print is barely readable and you can't tell what the address is.



This would be a good time to invest in a pair of magnifying glasses.  I have one on my desk in front of me to figure out what those "My Coke Rewards" codes are.  But they have many other uses, like reading recipes or assembly instructions.  They sell them at Wal-Mart, Target and office supply stores.  Get the largest, strongest factor you can find.  

Also:  There's "copiers" that can substantially enlarge and darken the type.  Back when I still used maps (B4 the advent of GPS), I'd use a copier to enlarge the part of the map that I needed and take just the copy with me.  Your local library, office supply store or even some grocery stores will have a copier that can do this.


----------



## Talent312 (Aug 9, 2008)

luv2vacation said:


> Don't know if this helps, but if it's 'Westgate Smoky Mountain Resort at Gatlinburg', the direct address for the resort listed on the II website is:...



You do not want to mail it to the resort, as its management will not volunteer to see that your letter gets to the right place, which is likely some coporate office no where near the resort.  But you could call, ask to be transferred to the sales office and ask them to fax you a copy of your contract.


----------



## mcleod13 (Aug 9, 2008)

*How many addresses?*

I have found 3 different addresses for Westgate. I have:
2801 Professional Parkway, 
Ocoee Florida, 

and 

5601 Windhover Drive, 
Orlando Florida

and

2801 Old Winter Garden Road, 
Ocoee FL

and 

2801 Old Winter Garden Road, 
Orlando, FL

It is crazy, but I am going to send a letter to EVERY address, along with a copy of the HUD statement.


----------



## timeos2 (Aug 9, 2008)

*Oh happy day. Out from under Wastgate*



mcleod13 said:


> I have found 3 different addresses for Westgate. I have:
> 2801 Professional Parkway,
> Ocoee Florida,
> 
> ...



Great - use them all! You will NEVER regret avoiding ownership at a Wastegate resort. You would kick yourself forever if you didn't rescind. Not only for the excessive money you would have paid retail but for the owner hating organization that Wastegate is.  Very wise move - make sure it is successful anyway you have to.


----------



## Talent312 (Aug 9, 2008)

mcleod13 said:


> I have found 3 different addresses for Westgate.
> It is crazy, but I am going to send a letter to EVERY address, along with a copy of the HUD statement.



In your letter, reference your contract # (if you can find it), the unit # and the date you signed; keep a copy; and send it certified, return receipt requested, so you have proof of delivery.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Aug 9, 2008)

*What To Say When The WestGate Representatives Call.  (Hint:  2-Letter Word.)*




Talent312 said:


> In your letter, reference your contract # (if you can find it), the unit # and the date you signed, in your letter; keep a copy; and send it certified, return receipt requested, so you have proof of delivery.


By all means get official mailing receipts & official delivery confirmation documents & all that stuff.  You never know when it will be needed. 

And not only that, when someone from WestGate calls up to offer you a better deal & to talk you out of rescinding, just say _No_.  (Or _Not Interested_ or _No Thanks_ if you are so inclined.) 

No deal that they can offer you will be as economical as buying the same thing (or equivalent) on the resale market -- not counting the warnings some of the WestGate-savvy folks here at TUG-BBS have given about the value of avoiding any entanglements with that particular timeshare company. 

Buy timeshares resale. 

Save $10*,*000 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Talent312 (Aug 9, 2008)

AwayWeGo said:


> ... not only that, when someone from WestGate calls up to offer you a better deal & to talk you out of rescinding, just say ..._Not Interested_...
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​



I'm waiting for the day when someone calls to say, "I with the Desperate Sales Corporation.  We have a crappy product that you may not be interested in.  For purposes of this conversation, each negative response or claim of disinterest on your part will be interpreted as an affirmative request for five units.  Do you wish to proceed?"


----------



## rsm (Aug 9, 2008)

*Correct address*

I recinded in May and with no problems. 

The information on what to do is on the CD of documents they give you.The Public Offering statement document states you are to send the letter by certified mail to:

Agent for Service of Process
Westgate Resorts, LTD
2801 Professional Parkway
Ocoee, Florida 34701

Ship the briefcase of ownership materials to the same address or they will charge you $50. They will charge you $15 a person for the owners breakfast if you attended that. I sent the briefcase with a tracking number at the post office so I would know they received it for sure.

I also sent a certified letter to their second address Ocoee and just a copy to the Closing agent at the resort address.

I had no problems and received a prompt refund of the deposit money onto my credit card.

Emial me by PM if you have questions. 

Renee


----------



## S&CR (Oct 6, 2008)

*RSM clarrification please*

Renee,

My wife and I just purchased a timeshare at Westgate's Branson Woods and are going to rescind. We're getting the standard run around that many people here have mentioned. You mentioned that the address was in your CD on the Public Offering Statement. Perhaps things have changed, but we've scoured that document on our CD and cannot find an address. It tells us we have 5 days to cancel, but there are no instructions. Could you be a little more specific on where you found the address? Maybe we're still not looking at the right document, but we've looked at the entire set on the CD Westgate provided. 

Thank you.


----------



## djs (Oct 7, 2008)

S&CR said:


> Renee,
> 
> My wife and I just purchased a timeshare at Westgate's Branson Woods and are going to rescind. We're getting the standard run around that many people here have mentioned. You mentioned that the address was in your CD on the Public Offering Statement. Perhaps things have changed, but we've scoured that document on our CD and cannot find an address. It tells us we have 5 days to cancel, but there are no instructions. Could you be a little more specific on where you found the address? Maybe we're still not looking at the right document, but we've looked at the entire set on the CD Westgate provided.
> 
> Thank you.



When you open the file that is on the CD can you try searching for text?  Although it might take a while try searching for "MO" or "FL" selecting the "case sensitive" option.  This may lead you to the spot in the pages of verbage that an address exists.  Even if this does take a while, we're not talking more than 20-30 minutes to search for every state and in the end you will (hopefully) have found the address to send your recision notice to.


----------

